# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  پر ادعاهای پوشالی و تنبل

## Dayi javad

_کنکور ۹۸ مال کسی ک درس بخونه
نه چیز شر تلاوت کنه


کنکور آسون نیس اینو بفهمین
تاپیک نزنین ک کنکور آسان است
تاپیک نرنین که کرم چاله ها راه موفقیت


کنکور سخت
و ما ما تحت گشاد

کارآسون کاری ک با زحمت کم بشه انجامش داد
آیا کنکور هم همیطور ؟

شاید راه هایی باش ک بتونه کمک کنه و مسیر کنکور ساده تر بشه
ولی کنکور یک کار پر زحمت و پر تنشی
علاوه بر خوب درس خوندن
باید بتونین استرس و اعصاب و روح و روان و حتی سلامتی جسم خودتونم تو این ایام کنترل کنید

درس بخونین ک باز نیاین سال دیگ ناله کنید کنکور ۹۹ هم باید دو کنکور برگزار کنن

همش ناله 
همش چرت و پرت

این همه رتبه خوب و دو رقمی‌و تک رقمی‌و سه رقمی تو همین انجمن داشتیم
برین ببینین مطالبشونو 
یک بار ادعا نکردن
و حتی یکبار هم ناله نکردن ک چرا اینطور شد چرا اینطور نشد

میخواد بهتون بر بخوره یا نخوره ب من چه
ولی تمام کسایی ک ب جای درس خوندن 
دنبال حاشیه های درس خوندن هستن
دنبال بهونه هستن
و ....

حتی شکست هم واسشون حیف

من و خیلی های دیگ یک روزی همش بهونه میگرفتیم
از منبع بگیر
تا تاثیر معدل
و ....


ینی اگ قرار بود با ی کتاب بدرد نخور هم بشه درصد ۳۰ رو هم ب دست بیاریم
همونم نمیخوندیم


هیچ وقت نمیش از صفر بپری به ۱۰۰

آهسته آهسته

پیوسته پیوسته


دنبال معجزه نباشین

من اگ مدیر این سایت بودم هر کی تاپیک و کامنتای آه و ناله در مورد کنکور‌ میذاشت کلا بلاکش میکردم


باز دوست عزیز تاپیک زده کنکور ۹۸ مال نظام قدیماس

نظام جدیدا باید بفهمن ما پادشاهیم و فلان و ....


دوست عزیز امیدوارم اینو ببینی

تو عمل ثابت کن نه حرف زدن

سال دیگ منتظرم حداقل نتیجه کنکور تو یک نفرو ببینم !_

----------


## Amin6

شما به بقیه و تاپیکاشون چیکار داری
اینجا شخصی نیست
یه جای عمومیه
هرکی هرچی میخواد حق داره بگه
شمام به جای ایراد گرفتن و خط و نشون کشیدن برای بقیه
به فکر کارای خودت باش
بالاخره جو کنکور و فشاری که داره خیلیا دوست دارن حرفاشونو به یکی بگن
حالا حتی همون ناله هایی که شما میگی
به تاپیکایی که آزارتون میده وارد نشید
منم همین کارو میکنم
والا

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_جواب vs دادی 
منم واسه 98 میرم به احتمال زیاد !!!! هرچند این 2 ماه دارم نهایت تلاشمو میکنم !!!
امتحانای نوبت دوم ما از 19 اردیبهشت شروع میشن تا 9 خرداد !!!!
خدایییش سال اول در اومدن سخته واسه کسی که مدرسه اش تا 2 ماه بعد عید بازه !!!!!
ولی بهتون قول میدم چه امسال چه سال بعد من نهایت تلاشمو میکنم  
تلاش میکنم چه واسه امسال چه سال بعد چه در نیام دارم واسه سال بعدم هم تلاش میکنم !!!
دوستانی که مثل منن با قدرت ادامه بدن به مسیر و به پشت سرشون نگاه نکنن!!!!!!_

----------


## Amin6

> _جواب vs دادی 
> منم واسه 98 میرم به احتمال زیاد !!!! هرچند این 2 ماه دارم نهایت تلاشمو میکنم !!!
> امتحانای نوبت دوم ما از 19 اردیبهشت شروع میشن تا 9 خرداد !!!!
> خدایییش سال اول در اومدن سخته واسه کسی که مدرسه اش تا 2 ماه بعد عید بازه !!!!!
> ولی بهتون قول میدم چه امسال چه سال بعد من نهایت تلاشمو میکنم  
> تلاش میکنم چه واسه امسال چه سال بعد چه در نیام دارم واسه سال بعدم هم تلاش میکنم !!!
> دوستانی که مثل منن با قدرت ادامه بدن به مسیر و به پشت سرشون نگاه نکنن!!!!!!_


چقدر راحت میگی میرم 98
من از پشت کنکوری متنفرم
خیلی راحت قبولش کردی
در هر شرایطی یه سال دیگه از زندگیمو به خاطره کنکوره لعنتی از دست نمیدم

----------


## Dayi javad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Aminsadeghi79


شما به بقیه و تاپیکاشون چیکار داری
اینجا شخصی نیست
یه جای عمومیه
هرکی هرچی میخواد حق داره بگه
شمام به جای ایراد گرفتن و خط و نشون کشیدن برای بقیه
به فکر کارای خودت باش
بالاخره جو کنکور و فشاری که داره خیلیا دوست دارن حرفاشونو به یکی بگن
حالا حتی همون ناله هایی که شما میگی
به تاپیکایی که آزارتون میده وارد نشید
منم همین کارو میکنم
والا


من دلم واست میسوزه چون راهی ک  شما داری میری من قلتک و خاک ریزیشو کردم

ناراحت نشو
سعی کن با نتیجت بزنی‌ تو دهن من و ساکتم کنی_

----------


## Flisberta

> شما به بقیه و تاپیکاشون چیکار داری
> اینجا شخصی نیست
> یه جای عمومیه
> هرکی هرچی میخواد حق داره بگه
> شمام به جای ایراد گرفتن و خط و نشون کشیدن برای بقیه
> به فکر کارای خودت باش
> بالاخره جو کنکور و فشاری که داره خیلیا دوست دارن حرفاشونو به یکی بگن
> حالا حتی همون ناله هایی که شما میگی
> به تاپیکایی که آزارتون میده وارد نشید
> ...


شما خودتون میگید اینجا یه جای عمومیه و هرکی هرچی بخاد حق داره بگه . خب ایشونم دارن نظرشونو میگن دیگه باز شما چرا بهشون گیر میدی؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (4): 

البته من موافقم . جدیدن خیلی زیاد شدن این تاپیکا که باعث میشن ازین که اینجا بیام احساس بدی بهم دست بده . :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Aminsadeghi79


چقدر راحت میگی میرم 98
من از پشت کنکوری متنفرم
خیلی راحت قبولش کردی
در هر شرایطی یه سال دیگه از زندگیمو به خاطره کنکوره لعنتی از دست نمیدم


چه کنم شرایط اینطور شده در ضمن من نگفتم که دیگه تلاش نمیکنم
مثل اینکه شما پشت کنکوری هستی 
خب معلومه نمیزاری یه سال دیگه هم پشت کنکوری بمونی و تا الان نهایت تلاشتو کردی_

----------


## Mysterious

چه عصبی :Yahoo (21): 
ببینید من باهاتون کاملا موافقم چون نصف بیشتر همکلاسیام تو مدرسه همینن فقط جزناله میکنن از نظام حتی بحثو میکشن به سیاستای غلط ایران و تحریمای آمریکا :Yahoo (77): 
ولی بنظرم اون دوستمونم خواسته روحیه بده و قصد بدی نداشته :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Soviet Union

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط JAVAD AGHA



کنکور آسون نیس اینو بفهمین



کنکور سخت
و ما ما تحت گشاد





کنکور نه اونقدر آسونه که شل بگیری و نه اونقدر سخته که بخوای با افکار منفیت در موردش تسلیم بشی . 
یک چیز کاملا متوسط !
منتهای کلام
وقتی یکی میره تو بی راهه مسیر کنکور برگشتن به راه اصلیش سخته . 

جوخه انتحار و کرمچاله و لاکپشت های نینجا و کانجورینگ و مورتال کمبت بین دو نظام اموزشی  بیراهست !

این که اصلا نگاه به کتابات نکنی و بیای اینجا بری تو تاپیک سهمیه و پشت لپ تاپ اعتراض کنی و با فلان سهمیه دار درگیر بشی و حرص بخوری ولی تلاشی نکنی بیراهست !

این که تلاشی نکنی و اونقدر ناگزیر باشی بیای اینجا بگی از الان شروع کنم میتونم ؟ از الان ۳۰ درصد زیست میشه ؟ از الان فلان کار میشه و منتظر جواب بقیه بشینی و دست روی دست بزاری بیراهست !

این که ادای افشین مقتدا رو دربیاری و مثل اون رفتار کنی و تاپیک افشین مقتدا ۲ بزنی بی توجه به خودت و  شرایط خودت بیراهست !

این که یکی یکی تاپیکای انگیزشی انجمنو زیر و رو کنی تا پیدا کنی کسیو که از ۷ تیر ۹۷ شروع کرده باشه برای کنکور تجربی فردا شب خوندن و موفق هم شده باشه بی اینکه خودت بخوای برای مردم مثال  و الگو و نمونه باشی بیراهست !


و متاسفانه تعداد زیادی به بیراهه رفتید . هر چند سخته اما برگردید به راه اصلی !  


Immediately
 !
_

----------


## iraniPod

_و کنکور از آنچه فکر میکنید آسان تر است!!!!

خب چرا الکی جو میدید که سخته؟؟؟؟
_

----------


## Soviet Union

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Seyed Hossein



چه کنم شرایط اینطور شده در ضمن من نگفتم که دیگه تلاش نمیکنم
مثل اینکه شما پشت کنکوری هستی 
خب معلومه نمیزاری یه سال دیگه هم پشت کنکوری بمونی و تا الان نهایت تلاشتو کردی



مشکل اینجاست که فکر میکنی بعد کنکورم شرایط آرمانی پیش میره  و  تو درسا رو میخونی یکی یکی و کله پر و تراز ۸۰۰۰ و مافیایی (‌ ) میری جلو و پرنسس و شاهزاده هم به خوبی تا آخر عمر با هم زندگی کردند . 
اما نچ
ی عالمه فشار روی تو میاد . پس بهتره همین سال اول کارو یکسره کنی . پشت کنکور اصلا حلوا خیرات نمیکنن و این فکری هم که توی سرته متعلق به کمال گرایی کاذبته 
So
اون برنامه حرف آخرو فکر کنم داری . بشین یکمی باهاش ور برو شخصی سازی کن ی برنامه ی خوب بچین و بخون تا موفق بشی . اگر خدای ناکرده نشد ٬ اونوقت به ۹۸ فکر کن . 

_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Soviet Union




مشکل اینجاست که فکر میکنی بعد کنکورم شرایط آرمانی پیش میره  و  تو درسا رو میخونی یکی یکی و ارمانی میری جلو و پرنسس و شاهزاده هم به خوبی تا آخر عمر با هم زندگی کردند . 
اما نچ
ی عالمه فشار روی تو میاد . پس بهتره همین سال اول کارو یکسره کنی . پشت کنکور اصلا حلوا خیرات نمیکنن و این فکری هم که توی سرته متعلق به کمال گرایی کاذبته 
So
اون برنامه حرف آخرو فکر کنم داری . بشین یکمی باهاش ور برو شخصی سازی کن ی برنامه ی خوب بچین و بخون تا موفق بشی . اگر خدای ناکرده نشد ٬ اونوقت به ۹۸ فکر کن . 




مرسی آره یه سری مشکلات داره پشت کنکور موندن ولی والا از مدرسه رفتن که معلم های جاهل داره بهتره ......
والا من پولم ته کشید اون پروژه 6040 ندارم.....
فقط یه سری پک ها شو دارم ......
اما من دارم نهایت تلاشمو میکنم و این تلاش اگه واسه 97 نشد واسه 98 جواب خودشو میده و منو جلو میندازه !_

----------


## Mysterious

> _
> 
> مشکل اینجاست که فکر میکنی بعد کنکورم شرایط آرمانی پیش میره  و  تو درسا رو میخونی یکی یکی و ارمانی میری جلو و پرنسس و شاهزاده هم به خوبی تا آخر عمر با هم زندگی کردند . 
> اما نچ
> ی عالمه فشار روی تو میاد . پس بهتره همین سال اول کارو یکسره کنی . پشت کنکور اصلا حلوا خیرات نمیکنن و این فکری هم که توی سرته متعلق به کمال گرایی کاذبته 
> So
> اون برنامه حرف آخرو فکر کنم داری . بشین یکمی باهاش ور برو شخصی سازی کن ی برنامه ی خوب بچین و بخون تا موفق بشی . اگر خدای ناکرده نشد ٬ اونوقت به ۹۸ فکر کن . 
> 
> _


اگه خانواده مشکلی نداشته باشه چه فشاری؟
و اینکه وقتی کسی نمیتونه بجز هدفش به چیز دیگه ایی فک‌کنه و میدونه قطعا با تلاش بیشتر بهش میرسه چی؟ :Yahoo (1):

----------


## fateme.tehran

کنکور آسونه اگر سختیاشو سپری کنید
کنکور آسونه اگر شب زنده داری کنید
کنکور آسونه اگر فکر و ذکرتون بشه درس
کنکور آسون میشه اگر کنکورو آسون تلقی نکنین.


من هم به مشاوره های فضایی اعتقاد ندارم..
به ناله های آرمانی اعتقادی ندارم.


اما اینو میدونم سخت ترین کار یک دانش آموز متوسط کنکوره...
اما اگر سختیاشو بگذرونین آسون میشه.عین دروغ نگفتن...اولش سخته.اما وقتی دیگه نمیگیم راحت میشه برامون.امتحانش می ارزه

----------


## Soviet Union

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Seyed Hossein



مرسی آره یه سری مشکلات داره پشت کنکور موندن ولی والا از مدرسه رفتن که معلم های جاهل داره بهتره ......
والا من پولم ته کشید اون پروژه 6040 ندارم.....
فقط یه سری پک ها شو دارم ......
اما من دارم نهایت تلاشمو میکنم و این تلاش اگه واسه 97 نشد واسه 98 جواب خودشو میده و منو جلو میندازه !


والا من فکر کنم اشتباه گرفتی . اون مسیری که قدم میزاری و میبینی مشکلی نیست پلیه که سمت چپ بهشتو به سمت راستش وصل میکنه  
تو هر مسیری پا بزاری اینجا مانع هست . مدرسه یکیشه . منم خودم داخل شهری زندگی میکنم که ی مدرسه درپیت با معلمایی خودخواه و درپیت تر بیشتر نداشت  .  باید زد زیر همه چی ؟‌
نچ  .   اطمینان حاصل کن که اگر زانوی غم بغل بگیری دنیا نمیاد نوازشت کنه  .
خوبه که نهایت تلاشتو میکنی . انشالله امسال موفق میشی . 


برنامه ۴ ماهشم اگر گیر بیاری و با پک هایی که داری تنظیم کنی خوبه . حالا اینجا اسپم نمیدم کاری داشتی پ.خ یا پ.ب هستم . 

_

----------


## alk1370

آقا جواد اینجا  مرامشو ثابت کرده همیشه مطالبی رو میفرسته که به نفع کنکوری هاست ولی خب حالا یه عده ای دوست ندارن حقیقت رو بدونن دیگه اون یه بحثی دیگه اس اینا همونایی میشن که سال دیگه این موقع برنامه میریزن برا 99 . جوادو خیلی دوست دارم به خصوص که هم استانی منم هست :Yahoo (4):  به حرفاش گوش کنید مطمئنا نتیجه خوبی می گیرین تو کنکور  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Soviet Union

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mysterious


اگه خانواده مشکلی نداشته باشه چه فشاری؟
و اینکه وقتی کسی نمیتونه بجز هدفش به چیز دیگه ایی فک‌کنه و میدونه قطعا با تلاش بیشتر بهش میرسه چی؟


فقط فشار خانواده نیست  . گاهی تیکه ها و حرفای فامیل هست . گاهی میبینی دوستت رفته از تو بالاتر و فکرت درگیر میشه . گاهی ب اشتباه فکر میکنی یک سال موندی عقب و هزارتا فکر میاد تو سرت که تو رو فرسنگ ها از درس خوندنت دور میکنه . 

کسی که نمیتونه به جز هدفش به چیز دیگه ای فکر کنه و میدونه با تلاش بیشتر بهش میرسه همین الان به انجمن بای میده و نتم خاموش میکنه و شیرجه میزنه سمت درس و میخونه تا همین امسال نسخشو بپیچه   اگر خدای نکرده نشد ٬ میتونه با افتخار به خودش بگه من به خودم اومدم ( هر چند دیر ) و نهایت تلاشمو کردم . بعدم از همون روز به جای عقب نشینی پیشروی میکنه . 

_

----------


## Mysterious

> _فقط فشار خانواده نیست  . گاهی تیکه ها و حرفای فامیل هست . گاهی میبینی دوستت رفته از تو بالاتر و فکرت درگیر میشه . گاهی ب اشتباه فکر میکنی یک سال موندی عقب و هزارتا فکر میاد تو سرت که تو رو فرسنگ ها از درس خوندنت دور میکنه . 
> 
> کسی که نمیتونه به جز هدفش به چیز دیگه ای فکر کنه و میدونه با تلاش بیشتر بهش میرسه همین الان به انجمن بای میده و نتم خاموش میکنه و شیرجه میزنه سمت درس و میخونه تا همین امسال نسخشو بپیچه   اگر خدای نکرده نشد ٬ میتونه با افتخار به خودش بگه من به خودم اومدم ( هر چند دیر ) و نهایت تلاشمو کردم . بعدم از همون روز به جای عقب نشینی پیشروی میکنه . 
> 
> _


این افکارُ من بیشتر امسال داشتم و دارم
صفر نیستم آرمانیم فک نمیکنم فقط نمیخوام بیشتر از این به خودم استرس بدم که بدتر از درس خوندن متنفر بشم
واسه همین تلاشمو میکنم ولی نتیجه ی دلخواهم امسال نمیشه و از وقتی این افکار اومد سراغم نشستم پای نت تا صورت مساله رو پاک کنم
شدیدا موافقم باید نت گردیو ترک کنم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (13):   :Yahoo (35):  بنظرم همین استارتر تاپیک هم بیش از اونایی که تو پستش گذاشته و مورد خطاب قرار بیکاره
باوو تو چیکار به بقیه داری بزار بقیه تا یه روز قبل کنکور هم بگن میشه یا نه  :Yahoo (43): 
حالا تو هم نیا اینجا نگو کنکور اسان نیست و حرف اول و اصل افبا و و پرواز پشت کنکوری ها رو واسه بقیه تشریح نکن

----------


## Dayi javad

_کنکور آسون نیست
وقتی خوب درس بخونید و به قول فاطمه خانم سختی های مسیرشد سپری کنید و خوب طی کنید اسون میش
طرف دانشگاه تهران درس میخونه ادعایی نداره و نمیگ کنکور آسون
طرف دانشگاه علی آباد محمود درویش سفلی درس میخونه میاد میگ کنکور آسون

اگ قصد کیک و ساندیس خوردن باش خب اره کنکورآسون
خیلی هم آسون ۴ باری هم خودم ب همین آسونی رفتم کنکور دادم
ولی نتیجه های قهوه ای پشتش که سخت برات !


والا شما قبول شین یا نشین چیزی واس من نداره

حالا این تاپیکم گذاشتم چن تا بد و بیراهم بگن واسم مهم نیس

ولی کنکور آسون نیس
ولی شاید بشه گفت کنکور جز اسون ترین مراحل زندگی
چون مراحل سخت تری تو زندگی آینده هست

و قبلا هم گفتم چون فقط صبر و سن ادما بیشتر میشه سختی اون مراحل واس آدم قابل تحمل تر !



( گوجه سبز خود را میخورد و *** لق گویان کامنت را ارسال میکند)_

----------


## Soviet Union

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mysterious



واسه همین تلاشمو میکنم ولی نتیجه ی دلخواهم امسال نمیشه 



داخل اعلال به حذف عربی قانونی هست که میگه اگر دو تا حرف عله پشت سر هم اومدن اولی حذف میشه . 
این حرفی رو که برات مارک کردم ببین . دو بخشه .  و هر بخش یک حرف عله  . اگر واقعا به بخش دوم اعتقاد داری بهتره که بخش اولو حذف کنی  :‌) 
_

----------


## MehranWilson

> _
> 
> داخل اعلال به حذف عربی قانونی هست که میگه اگر دو تا حرف عله پشت سر هم اومدن اولی حذف میشه . 
> این حرفی رو که برات مارک کردم ببین . دو بخشه .  و هر بخش یک حرف عله  . اگر واقعا به بخش دوم اعتقاد داری بهتره که بخش اولو حذف کنی  :‌) 
> _


 :Yahoo (99):  اون که فکر برد بود / یا اون که بازی میکرد ؟

----------


## fateme.tehran

دیگه بیشتر صحبت کردن باعث جنگ و دعوا میشه...قضا و قدر با اراده ی در طول اثر،کمک میکنه بهتون نتیجتون رقم بخوره...اما زندگی بسیار مهم تر از کنکوره...یک دل شکستن برابری میکنه با قبول شدن یا نشدن چه بسا تاثیرات بدتری روی روح آدم میزاره.تو کنکور قبول نشین بهتر از اینه که دل همو بشکنین

----------


## Dayi javad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehranab


  بنظرم همین استارتر تاپیک هم بیش از اونایی که تو پستش گذاشته و مورد خطاب قرار بیکاره
باوو تو چیکار به بقیه داری بزار بقیه تا یه روز قبل کنکور هم بگن میشه یا نه 
حالا تو هم نیا اینجا نگو کنکور اسان نیست و حرف اول و اصل افبا و و پرواز پشت کنکوری ها رو واسه بقیه تشریح نکن


والا من بیکار نیستم
همین امروز از صب تا قبل ارسال همین تاپیک
اندازه موهای سر تو بیل زدم
البته امیدوارم کچل نباشی !


من وقتی خودمو نگا میکنم ک هر روز ب بهانه ای درس نخوندم !
هر روز بهانه تراشی کردم !  و در نتیجه هیچی نصیبم نشد جز یک دسته بیل حالا دوس ندارم از این دسته بیلا نصیب کنکوریای دیگ بشه !

ب بهونه اینکه کنکور آسون خیلیا نمیخونن
و هی میندازن ب روزای  اخر و نزدیک کنکور !

و بعد باز میان میگن تو ۶۰ روز میشه ؟
از الان میشه ؟

شمارو تاپیکای اول خودمو ببین سال ۹۳ 
۹۴
همش از همین سوالاس


من آرزوم ک کنکور آسون باش و همه قبول شن

ولی کنکور ی رقابت 
و حتی اگ  آسون باش 

رقابت نیم تا ۱ میلیون آدم سختش میکنه


مث خوردن ی تکه  نون تو خونه خودت آسون

ولی اگ وسط یک جمع چن هزار نفری باشی با اینکه خوردنش آسون ولی ب دست آوردنش سخت


موفق باشید_

----------


## Amin6

> _
> 
> من دلم واست میسوزه چون راهی ک  شما داری میری من قلتک و خاک ریزیشو کردم
> 
> ناراحت نشو
> سعی کن با نتیجت بزنی‌ تو دهن من و ساکتم کنی_


اولا که من خودمم از این تاپیکا خوشم نمیاد و زیادم خودم توش نمیرم
اینو برا استارتر های اونا گفتم
نه خودم
این که با نتیجه بزنم تو دهنتو برو به اونا بگو
بعدشم دلت هیچوقت واسه کسی نسوزه
واسه خودت بسوزه
ناراحت نشو

----------


## Amin6

> شما خودتون میگید اینجا یه جای عمومیه و هرکی هرچی بخاد حق داره بگه . خب ایشونم دارن نظرشونو میگن دیگه باز شما چرا بهشون گیر میدی؟
> 
> البته من موافقم . جدیدن خیلی زیاد شدن این تاپیکا که باعث میشن ازین که اینجا بیام احساس بدی بهم دست بده .


ایشونم حق داره هرچیزی بگه
اما دارن به بقیه گیر میدن
حرفه خودشونو بزنن
کنکور رو خیلیا فشار میاره
دوست دارن حرفشونو واسه یکی بزنن
اصن میخوان ناله کنن
شماها چیکار دارید اخه که زیاد شده یا ن
دمه کنکوره دیگه
طبیعیه
ظاهرا درست متوجه نشدید

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Soviet Union



والا من فکر کنم اشتباه گرفتی . اون مسیری که قدم میزاری و میبینی مشکلی نیست پلیه که سمت چپ بهشتو به سمت راستش وصل میکنه  
تو هر مسیری پا بزاری اینجا مانع هست . مدرسه یکیشه . منم خودم داخل شهری زندگی میکنم که ی مدرسه درپیت با معلمایی خودخواه و درپیت تر بیشتر نداشت  .  باید زد زیر همه چی ؟‌
نچ  .   اطمینان حاصل کن که اگر زانوی غم بغل بگیری دنیا نمیاد نوازشت کنه  .
خوبه که نهایت تلاشتو میکنی . انشالله امسال موفق میشی . 


برنامه ۴ ماهشم اگر گیر بیاری و با پک هایی که داری تنظیم کنی خوبه . حالا اینجا اسپم نمیدم کاری داشتی پ.خ یا پ.ب هستم . 




باشه خیلی ممنون_

----------


## Dayi javad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Aminsadeghi79


اولا که من خودمم از این تاپیکا خوشم نمیاد و زیادم خودم توش نمیرم
اینو برا استارتر های اونا گفتم
نه خودم
این که با نتیجه بزنم تو دهنتو برو به اونا بگو
بعدشم دلت هیچوقت واسه کسی نسوزه
واسه خودت بسوزه
ناراحت نشو


از قدیم میگن جوجه رو اخر پاییز میشمارن!

من ادعایی ندارم
خودم ی کشاورزم و دیگ تو کنکور ادعایی ندارم

ولی امیدوارم شماها ب نتیجه برسین
دلسوزی من من باب اینکه قبول بشین یا نشین نیس

من باب اینه ک روزی نرسه ک دلتون ب حال خودتون و این روزا بسوزه!





من تو کار کسی هم دخالت نکردم
فقط ی حرف زدم تا ی عده ب خودشون بیان


ن من پلیسم ن اونا مجرم ک بخوایم بر علیه هم جبهه بگیریم


موفق باشی ان شا الله_

----------


## کیمیا1378

> _
> 
> از قدیم میگن جوجه رو اخر پاییز میشمارن!
> 
> من ادعایی ندارم
> خودم ی کشاورزم و دیگ تو کنکور ادعایی ندارم
> 
> ولی امیدوارم شماها ب نتیجه برسین
> دلسوزی من من باب اینکه قبول بشین یا نشین نیس
> ...


من این 2 ماه تلاش می کنم نشد سال دیگه
ولی از دیروز یه اتفاق بد واسم افتاده و کل زندگیم رو هواست
لطفا برام دعا کنین

----------


## Dayi javad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط کیمیا1378


من این 2 ماه تلاش می کنم نشد سال دیگه
ولی از دیروز یه اتفاق بد واسم افتاده و کل زندگیم رو هواست
لطفا برام دعا کنین


همین دوماه ان شالله ب نتیجه برسی !_

----------


## Amin6

> _
> 
> از قدیم میگن جوجه رو اخر پاییز میشمارن!
> 
> من ادعایی ندارم
> خودم ی کشاورزم و دیگ تو کنکور ادعایی ندارم
> 
> ولی امیدوارم شماها ب نتیجه برسین
> دلسوزی من من باب اینکه قبول بشین یا نشین نیس
> ...


باشه

----------


## MehranWilson

> باشه


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## -SmS-

> شما خودتون میگید اینجا یه جای عمومیه و هرکی هرچی بخاد حق داره بگه . خب ایشونم دارن نظرشونو میگن دیگه باز شما چرا بهشون گیر میدی؟
> 
> البته من موافقم . جدیدن خیلی زیاد شدن این تاپیکا که باعث میشن ازین که اینجا بیام احساس بدی بهم دست بده .


مگه اینجا جا عمومی نیست که هرکی هرچی بخواد بگه؟ پس شما چیکار دارید که ایشون به اوشون گیر میده؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Dayi javad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط سید آرتین


مگه اینجا جا عمومی نیست که هرکی هرچی بخواد بگه؟ پس شما چیکار دارید که ایشون به اوشون گیر میده؟


پس خودت چیکار داری ک ایشون ب اوشون گیر میده ؟

اینو اگ بخوایم نقل بگیریم دومینو وار میشه 
_

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

متن تاپیک حرف  دلم بود.ممنووون

----------


## WickedSick

> _
> 
> پس خودت چیکار داری ک ایشون ب اوشون گیر میده ؟
> 
> اینو اگ بخوایم نقل بگیریم دومینو وار میشه 
> _


شما چیکار دارین که ایشون گیر میده که به ایشون که به اوشون گیر میده که اوشون! نباید به ایشون گیر بدی که ایشون به ایشون گیر بده که به اوشون گیر نده که در نهایت شمام گیر ندین به ایشون که به ایشون گیر نده که به اوشون گیر ندن


 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> ایشونم حق داره هرچیزی بگه
> اما دارن به بقیه گیر میدن
> حرفه خودشونو بزنن
> کنکور رو خیلیا فشار میاره
> دوست دارن حرفشونو واسه یکی بزنن
> اصن میخوان ناله کنن
> شماها چیکار دارید اخه که زیاد شده یا ن
> دمه کنکوره دیگه
> طبیعیه
> ظاهرا درست متوجه نشدید


چرا حرف استارت تاپیک بهتون میخوره؟؟؟ایشون راست میگن دیگه
خوبی هم ب مردم این زمانه نمیاد!!!!

----------

